# San Diego



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone live down this way? Any good swaps Pop up in sd? I've only seen one other old bike ridding around since moving here feels like a balloon tire dead zone!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 6, 2013)

Using Craigslist as an indicator, Diego is Balloon-free! I hardly ever see good bikes for sale there. That being said, Orange County is an hour North and we got old bikes, rides and swap meets!


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2013)

We are buying bikes, not selling them.
John


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol, but these don't count!

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/bik/3594806044.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2013)

*haha*

Well you boys in the oc keep an eye out fer my stolen 41 AC!! Pics can be seen on the wanted forum under stolen prewar! can you imagine people restoring things like that green bike in 100 ,yrs???? Lol


----------



## bike (Feb 6, 2013)

*In th early 1990s*

there was a vibrant club that did the OB xmas parade and had a new years ride from Point loma up to Pb- ~100 bikes! where are they now!?


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 6, 2013)

There are quite a few collectors in the area with some ​phenomenal bikes but I don't think they are organized into any type of group...some make the trip up to the cyclone coaster ride every once in a while.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2013)

*well hmm*

Be Nice if we started something down this way! Wouldn't have to drive up anywhere.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 7, 2013)

*Welcome to DAGO aka Tweakervile....*

There are bike people here but most of them ride with spandex and pretend to be Lance Armstrong...

As far as a ride I have setup a couple but if you want people to show up you got go to their rides at least once in a while it is only fair they have them all the time up north... just not here it is hard for me to get organized right now too many bills and projects not getting done piling up. I am more than willing to attend something down here as long as it stays a bike ride instead of a hang out at the bar 5 mile trip digging through parts in a bike shop disorganized scatter...

There used to be a club it was back in the 80-90s run by Mike Krattly? they a had some rides even over the Coronado bridge but I never knew about them until they were over, now it is just kind of dead most of the info you find about San Diego events is when you are out of town being a tourist... people here are not into much of anything even car stuff there are small street car shows in each town you could display your bikes at but no ride maybe I'm wrong maybe the info is out there but just not too public???

There is a swapmeet called "The Big Three"  at Qualcomm Stadium this month  http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/event/tenants/big3auto.shtml

I have seen several people sell bike stuff there over the years but I'm not sure now.... it is worth a try.

I hope you get your bike back I will keep my eye peeled... You should go to the swap meets were all the tweakers sell there stolen stuff Koeby's and Spring Valley swaps... after living here a while you will learn not to turn your back on anyone in this town...

Sounds kind of harsh but after all the carp I have put up with living here bad traffic bad politicians bad cops and two fires gas prices and paying up the be hind in taxes This not America's finest city...

Jamie


----------



## John (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Jamie, 
Don’t hold back! Tell me how you really feel!
Are you going to sell some of your bike forks at the The Big Three?
I will have to get there early.
John


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 7, 2013)

*hmmm....*

No forks left... unless you start collecting other brands of bikes.... 

I usually try not to shop anymore I have spent a lot of there in the past and I have found some good stuff there!:o


----------



## John (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, I am trying to diversify. I just bought a Shelby and a Bluebird. I had to expand the portfolio a bit. Just in case the bicycle market goes south on one brand or another. I guess I could just go with the safe bet and buy Schwinn


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 7, 2013)

*Shhhhhhhh.....*



John said:


> Well, I am trying to diversify. I just bought a Shelby and a Bluebird. I had to expand the portfolio a bit. Just in case the bicycle market goes south on one brand or another. I guess I could just go with the safe bet and buy Schwinn




Don't say that too loud you will upset our little friend who plans to take over all the rides with Huffman products hehehe....

I have been collecting what ever I could afford or find mostly in pieces it has been a long battle to un-part out sometimes starting with just a fork which is about all I have of a BB

I figure there will always be someone selling a rare Schwinn so no hurry there...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2013)

Aeropsycho said:


> Don't say that too loud you will upset our little friend who plans to take over all the rides with Huffman products hehehe....




I heard that!:eek:


----------



## jedijoe59 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's too bad, I was born and raised in San Diego, and it used to be a great place to live. I moved away form there over 30 years ago, and now live in Riverside county. It's almost impossible to find pre-war bikes in SoCal. I get all of my bikes from "Back East". The CABE is a good place to find what you are looking for, if you don't mind paying for shipping cost.


----------



## John (Feb 8, 2013)

It is still a great place. The best!! I was born and raised in SD. I been to a lot of places and San Diego is by far the best. It’s not good place for going to a swap meet and looking for treasures. And there are no barns to raid. The closest thing to a picker here is a dumpster diver. So you just need to import your bikes.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 8, 2013)

*Amen...*

Well I was a little harsh on this town it is defiantly fast paced you will be swallowed up before you know it I deal with a lot of quick deadlines and picky people for many years I been (abused) I wish we kept more of are traditional events maybe it is because of or tourism I feel that most things are temporary maybe this is why I hold on to my stuff in someway to slow time down...

I know at least 4 collectors that have been forgotten 1 still rides a lot! So...

I will have get a group together for a Slow Burrito ride soon!

maybe this time others will show up


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 8, 2013)

Aeropsycho said:


> maybe this time others will show up



 Only if you tell us brother...only if you tell us...you know the group, we don't need a reason to ride, only a destination...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2013)

I just spent the day in Balboa Park, and that main plaza area between the museums and the Botanical building would be a fabulous place to hold a bike show. There was a Cactus and Succulent show and sale going on, and all I could think of, was how sweet that would have been , if it was a Classic and Antique Bicycle show and sale.
San Diego is beautiful!

P.S. One of the museums had an exhibit called, True Blue. That chronicled the color blue in decorative arts. Again, all I could think of was that they were very remiss in not having an Elgin Bluebird for people to marvel at. That would have blown their minds.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2013)

*I wonder*

Could we all just show up and chill? Wonder if the park staff would raise hell haha. But yes that spot you talk of would be perfect. Just bring beer in water bottles lol. My gf works for the San Diego bicycle coalition..hmmm im gonna do some research


----------



## bike (Feb 9, 2013)

*Used to have a meet*



cyclingday said:


> I just spent the day in Balboa Park, and that main plaza area between the museums and the Botanical building would be a fabulous place to hold a bike show. There was a Cactus and Succulent show and sale going on, and all I could think of, was how sweet that would have been , if it was a Classic and Antique Bicycle show and sale.
> San Diego is beautiful!
> 
> P.S. One of the museums had an exhibit called, True Blue. That chronicled the color blue in decorative arts. Again, all I could think of was that they were very remiss in not having an Elgin Bluebird for people to marvel at. That would have blown their minds.




at the velodrome...  http://sdvelodrome.com/swap-meet/ not exactly up to date


----------



## slick (Feb 9, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Could we all just show up and chill? Wonder if the park staff would raise hell haha. But yes that spot you talk of would be perfect. Just bring beer in water bottles lol. My gf works for the San Diego bicycle coalition..hmmm im gonna do some research





Sounds like fun! but a better idea for the beer is in a Brisk Ice tea bottle. Same color and you are good.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 10, 2013)

*ice tea*

Not too much though, I highly recommend not getting wasted on a freshly restored bike...never knew how easy spring fork legs bend  after running into something at a low rate of speed! Ouch !!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 21, 2013)

*Big Three Swap!*

Big Three Swap starts tomorrow (Friday) ends Sunday best deals are had on Fri afternoon Sat morning and Sunday at 11 am when people unload because no ones bought anything from them!!! 

There is gonna be a ride by someone around the middle of next month.... not sure on details yet:eek:


----------

